# Strada Eyelids



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

hey people i got my eyelids last night but the damn things aint come with any instrucctions and i was wondering since you guys r experienced if u know wat kind of adhesive i could put on it and where to glue it like on the headlight or somewhere else ur comments are greatly appreciated! thanx


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you should be able to use 3m double sided tape.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Coco said:


> you should be able to use 3m double sided tape.


tape?? fo real oh snap thanx man


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I used double side tape.No problems


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> I used double side tape.No problems


fo real aight man thanks ima go buy that


----------

